# my indian ring necked parrot



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 17, 2007)

hey all

on my birthday i went out and bought my self a cage and a 9 week old indian ring necked parrot

he is now 14 or 15 weeks old and bites pretty hard


----------



## Trouble (Dec 17, 2007)

Beatiful looking bird Griz 
I use to hav 1 that looks exactly like him, but he got killed by the female in the same cage 
**DO NOT PUT FEMALES IN SAME CAGE UNTILL MATING SEASON!!!**


----------



## nightowl (Dec 17, 2007)

Cute little fella  Ringnecks do tend to go through a 'terrible two's' time where they become rather aggressive. Keep handling it every day and it will grow out of that stage. Here is some pics of a few of our Ringnecks....

Sky Blue Hen






Olive Hen





Lutino Pair





Grey/Cinnamon male and Grey hen





Green Pair





Cinnamon/Blue Hen





Blue/Albino male





Blue hen





Cheers
Shane
PS the "/" symbol means "split to"


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 17, 2007)

wow nice ring necks mate

do u breed them i want to get a blue or latino one


----------



## nightowl (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah we do breed them. We are currently working out pairings for next year and we will have blues and lutinos. We currently only have 5 green hand raised babies left.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 17, 2007)

Gorgeous IRNs nightowl. Has your sky blue got pink eyes? I have nearly finished with 4 [ handrearing ] and 1 is the same colour, being very pale blue with a whitish head but it has pink eyes and legs. Da Griz, IRNs go thru a phase called bluffing. See http://www.indianringneck.com/bluffing/ Just ignore him and keep up the handling. He will grow out of it.


----------



## xander (Dec 17, 2007)

DA_GRIZ said:


> hey all
> 
> on my birthday i went out and bought my self a cage and a 9 week old indian ring necked parrot
> 
> he is now 14 or 15 weeks old and bites pretty hard



Please,Please get rid of that plastic perch and put in natural branches(Eucalypt,wattle)Cute bird.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 17, 2007)

i will be he's out grown his cage almost so he will have a cocky cage with natural branches


----------



## nightowl (Dec 18, 2007)

kakariki said:


> Gorgeous IRNs nightowl. Has your sky blue got pink eyes? I have nearly finished with 4 [ handrearing ] and 1 is the same colour, being very pale blue with a whitish head but it has pink eyes and legs. Da Griz, IRNs go thru a phase called bluffing. See http://www.indianringneck.com/bluffing/ Just ignore him and keep up the handling. He will grow out of it.



Not sure about the pink eyes, kakariki. My girlfriend is into the birds mainly and I have my reptiles! :lol: I'll have a look though. The only birds I own are a pair of Eclectus Parrots and my girlfriend has the IRN's, Rainbows, Sun Conures, Galahs, Green Cheeks and Cockatiels.


----------

